# marauder alternatives



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I am starting a Chaos warrior army. 
I like all the models but the marauders they dont seem that chaosy and a bit out of place.
I am going to play a Slaanesh and Nurgle army mainly but I am sure by the end I will have lists for all gods.
So does anybody know any good alternative models for Chaos but mainly Marauders. They can be from a different range or some other models form the WFB range.
Thanks


Also this is totally off-topic but was in GW today looking at Dire wolfs to use as nurgle war hounds and saw that 5 blood knights cost £50. Why do they cost so much compared to other knights and metal models ?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Not sure about the marauders, I will keep an eye out for you. The cost of Blood Knights is a much lamented thing for VC players, I have never met anyone who has bought them, everyone I know has converted them from plastics.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen Empire flaggellants used as Tzeench and Nurgle marauders to good effect which saves money.
I have also seen converted Ghouls used as Nurgle cultists.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have used Empire Militia models as "chaos cultisits" and then said they count as marauders. Just make sure if your use militia or flaggelants that you ungrade their bases to the 25mm ones


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I just use my Gor models. I used to use them in 6th when Beasts, Daemons, and Warriors used to mix.

Bestigors sometimes turn up as Warriors, Bloodletters as Forsaken/Chosen, Daemonettes as Forsaken, Dragon Ogres as... Dragon Ogres... =D

It also allows you to double up. I'd advise you to get the Marauders, for the sheers amount of bitz you get, but also to get the Beast Herd, and use Gors (rather than Ungors) as your Marauders.


----------

